# [SOLVED] Black Ops goes black and unresponsive after intro.



## Reclusiarch (Jun 9, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I recently purchased Call of Duty: Black Ops on Steam but I'm having a hard time getting it working. My troubles are as follows:

I start up the game and enter the menu, no problems. I choose a new campaign and the intro starts playing. After the part where Mason says: "Castro... we went in to kill Castro." everything turns black. At first I thought it was just loading, but after a few minutes I had to alt+tab out. There were no error messages, but Call of Duty: Black Ops was labeled as unresponsive in the Task Manager.

I've done some research into this and it seems that Call of Duty: Black Ops have had its share of freeze problems. If I understand things correctly there were a freeze problem at launch where everything locked up as the game started up (this is not the problem I'm having, however). I have checked the internet for more specific help regarding my particular problem and while I've seen quite a few people who have the same problem, I have no yet been able to find any solution that works for me.


*I have done the following:*
Reinstalled the game (although it seems some local files are still saved on the hard drive?)
Made sure I have the latest version of DirectX
Made sure I have the latest version of the drivers to my Graphics card.
I've tried running the DXSETUP from the Black Ops folder (I guess this is the same thing as checking for the latest version of Direct X).
I've tried this: COD: Black Ops Black Screen Solved - Free device drivers Download (Basically, changing some numbers in the config file).

As of yet none of the things have worked. Since there's _no_ error messages, I understand if this is something you guys might not be able to help me with. Perhaps someone had this problem and got it working, though? 

Anyways, if you guys have any aid to offer I would greatly appreciate it!


*Here are my computer specifications:*
CPU Type: DualCore Intel Core 2 Duo E8400, 3000 MHz
System Memory: 4096 MB
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series (1024 MB)
Operating system: Windows 7 64 bit

Thank you,

David


----------



## Reclusiarch (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Black Ops goes black and unresponsive after intro.*

Hmm.. Seems I've fixed it, somehow (not that I've really done anything). Perhaps it was just a very long load time!


----------

